# Diabetes UK Type 1: MAKE THE GRADE: PUBLIC CONSULTATION



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2014)

Right now, thousands of children with Type 1 diabetes aren’t getting the care they need at school. As you’re reading this a child could be missing a lesson, treating a hypo alone or excluded from a school trip – all because of their condition.

This must change. And you can help make it happen.

Following a campaign led by Diabetes UK, from September this year, every school in England will be required by law to make sure children with long-term health conditions get the care they need at school.

This is huge news for children with Type 1 diabetes. But this law will only work if the statutory guidance – the document which tells schools what they need to do – changes
Children supporting Diabetes UK at Parliament
the right things. We’ve been working with the Government to try and make sure they include the right policies, plans, training and support for school staff.

Now we really need your help.

You can make sure things change
We’ve been busy reading through the guidance already and we like a lot of it  – but changes still need to be made to make sure the new law really does help children with diabetes. Changes like making sure the role of school governors and paediatric diabetes specialist nurses are made crystal clear, and that it says every single child with diabetes must have a care plan.

This is your chance to be heard. The guidance is now open for public consultation. Stand side-by-side with other parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, brothers and sisters of children with Type 1 diabetes – and tell the Government what you think of the guidance as it is now.

The more of us that have our say, the more likely we are to get what we need.

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_invo...the-grade/Make-the-grade-Public-consultation/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 14, 2014)

Just heard today that the Children and Families bill has passed into law and that schools in England will be legally obliged to properly support children with diabetes from September 2014. Hurrah!

Confusing thought that some DUK tweets are saying its a done deal... while this 'consultation' campaign seems to be ongoing.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 14, 2014)

Too early to celebrate in my view.  Schools have always had a legal duty to support pupils with medical conditions, but the actual nitty gritty of what care is needed and what support will be provided is not proscribed by law and is down to the individual LA and school.  Headteachers have a duty to put support in place, BUT they also cannot compel a member of staff to do things like give injections, and together with a lack of funding (so they can't employ a classroom assistant to perform this role), they are de facto unable to adequately support a child with diabetes.  And so it comes down to the willingness of the individual school and staff to help.  We have experienced bad and good, and it has entirely been down to the goodwill (or lack of) of the school.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2014)

Am so pleased the teachers etc had some care/brains in the 60s when I was at school. well done Duk for fighting for this   (used to have a tin with sweets in teachers desk)


----------

